# Girl sibling names for Dylan? :)



## katiefx

Need some help thinking of a name for our little girl! Our son is called Dylan so would prefer then to sound good together. Im not keen on really unusual names, i prefer cute/sweet ones for girls (megan, ellie etc) Oh and Rose will be the middle name so must go with that.

We really like Olivia Rose but would love some other ideas. :flower:


----------



## KatOro

I like Danielle


----------



## katiefx

Hadnt thought of Danielle, that goes really well with Dylan :) thankyou!


----------



## TTCabundle

LOVE Olivia Rose, its really pretty!

- Isobel
- Danielle
- Caitlin
- Lucie
- Charlotte
- Charley
- Hannah
- Layla

Xx


----------



## onetwothreebp

Darcy Rose (my favourite!)
Emily Rose
Joelle Rose
Juliet Rose
Alana Rose
Lauren Rose
Hailey Rose


----------



## brookettc3

I have a son named Dylan and a daughter named Summer :) Summer Lynn


----------



## Stephsbump2be

Ella Rose
Sophia Rose
X


----------



## CloverMouse

Mae Rose (I live the name Mae... hubby isn't keen)

Evelyn Rose is pretty too could call her Evie


----------



## bumblebeexo

I love Rose as a middle name :)

Sticking with the 'D' theme..

Daisy Rose
Donna Rose
Dawn Rose
Danielle Rose
Darcey Rose
Dana Rose

Other names..

Ellie Rose
Sofia Rose
Lucy Rose
Willow Rose
Maisy Rose
Marnie Rose
Evie Rose
Ella Rose
Hannah Rose


----------



## Boo44

Lily Rose?

Or Olivia Rose is beautiful too

I'm considering either Lily or Olivia if #2 is a girl :)


----------



## Donna84

Oh I'm seeing Darcey Rose a few times and regretting that I didn't give my daughter Darcey the middle name Rose, this time I really like Bonnie Rose for a girl!


----------



## JJKCB

Danika Rose (you could nickname her Dani if you like nicknames)


----------



## Rickles

I like Olivia too.

Dylan is on our top 3 boys names - our daughter's name is Madison (Maddie) xx


----------



## capegirl7

My daughter's names is Kendall. Sounds cute with Dylan!


----------



## katiefx

Thankyou everyone - love all your suggestions i dont know how im going to pick a name for her! 

Im really liking Darcey Rose! Sounds so cute with Dylan!

And capegirl7 - i was just thinking of Kendall recently. Its a gorgeous name!


----------



## SisterRose

I have no idea why but Dylan always reminds me of a kinda bohemian name(love dylan btw!) and I think flower names would go really cute with it!

Dylan and Daisy Rose
Dylan and Poppy Rose
Dylan and Flora Rose


----------



## pippi_89

I have a friend with twins Dylan and Amber


----------

